# smoked meat in freezer



## moikel (Jun 4, 2016)

I have been getting grief over the freezer jammed full of product.

How long does smoked pork keep for?I have bacon & hocks that I took to 60c internal in the smoker .Full brine of 7 days sticking to Pops measurements.I figure they are about 9 months old,never defrosted 

Household point blank won't come at it ,even though its been boiling on stove for hours to make soup.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2016)

If vac packed well over a year, year and a half.


----------



## fpmich (Jun 4, 2016)

Moikel said:


> I have been getting grief over the freezer jammed full of product.
> 
> How long does smoked pork keep for?I have bacon & hocks that I took to 60c internal in the smoker .Full brine of 7 days sticking to Pops measurements.I figure they are about 9 months old,never defrosted
> 
> Household point blank won't come at it ,even though its been boiling on stove for hours to make soup.


Straighten out your household?  LOL

I used to tell my kids they always had two choices for dinner.  Either whatever I was cooking, or nothing.  They usually ate dinner. <grin>


----------



## moikel (Jun 4, 2016)

fpmich said:


> Straighten out your household?  LOL
> 
> I used to tell my kids they always had two choices for dinner.  Either whatever I was cooking, or nothing.  They usually ate dinner.


That's how I grew up! But I was born in 1959.
There is a saying in Italian that translates as ( roughly) Eat it or don't eat but that's all there is. Household claims my cooking is to "meaty" . Turned down shoulder of young goat done low & slow in what I was taught was mountain style for reheated Chinese stir fry.


----------



## joe black (Jun 4, 2016)

Ditto to Case.  I have some in my freezer now that is over a year old and it doesn't matter to me at all.  The vacuum process is a great thing for smoked meat or anything for that matter.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 4, 2016)

The salt in frozen meat can cause rancidity over time, but a year should be no issue...JJ


----------

